# VÁCH NGĂN MICA TRONG SUỐT NGỪA COVID DÀNH CHO QUÁN ĂN ,NHÀ ĂN CÔNG NHÂN- NHẬN THIẾT KẾ VÀ & LẮP ĐẶT TẬN NƠI THEO YÊU CẦU



## KIM DUNG (24 Tháng sáu 2021)

SẢN XUẤT & LẮP ĐẶT TẤM CHẮN, VÁCH NGĂN MICA TRONG SUỐT NGỪA COVID DÀNH CHO QUÁN ĂN, NHÀ ĂN NHÂN VIÊN CÔNG TY​*Nhằm hạn chế sự tiếp xúc giữa các khách hàng, ngăn ngừa sự lây lan của dịch covid 19, các cửa hàng kinh doanh mặt hàng ăn uống, các đơn vị doanh nghiệp vời số lượng nhân viên đông đã chủ động trang bị các vách ngăn nhằm thực hiện nghiêm túc quy định phòng dịch của Bộ Y Tế*

→*Tấm chắn, vách ngăn mica trong suốt chống giọt bắn, phòng dịch covid-19*​








*Tấm chắn ,vách ngăn mica giúp: Bảo vệ mặt chống các bọt nước virus, bụi, vi khuẩn khi nói chuyện giao tiếp từ những người ngồi đối diện nhau trong quá trình ăn để hạn chế khả năng lây lan dịch bệnh *








*Với chất liệu: Mica trong suốt cao cấp không gây cản trở tầm nhìn, khung đứng chắc chắn, không có sắc cạnh, an toàn, dễ sử dụng, không vỡ như kính, theo nhiều người nhận định việc lắp vách ngăn trên bàn ăn khá đơn giản và tốn ít thời gian, lại tạo cảm giác yên tâm cho thực khách khi ăn nên được nhiều khách hàng đánh giá cao cách làm này của các cơ sở, hộ kinh doanh ăn uống

Tấm chắn, vách ngăn mica được sử dụng làm :
+ Vách ngăn bàn ăn của nhà ăn công ty, phân xưởng sản xuất
+ Vách ngăn bàn ăn của các hộ kinh doanh mặt hàng ăn uống
+ Vách ngăn bàn ăn trong căng tin bệnh viện, trường học, các khu dịch vụ
Sản phẩm bền bỉ ,an toàn, rất cần thiết sử dụng trong môi trường tiếp xúc đông người ,nhất là giữa tình hình dịch covid-19 diễn biến phức tạp như hiện nay
- Thiết kế thông minh, dễ dàng vệ sinh, lắp đặt, tháo rời đơn giản thuận tiện, đảm bảo chắc chắn, bền đẹp

* Giá sỉ & lẻ, giao hàng nhanh chóng, kích thước theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng
liên hệ ngay hotline: 0905.917.991 (Mr Hiệp) Để nhận tư vấn báo giá tốt nhất, tiến độ nhanh nhất, chất lượng tốt nhất*


----------

